# V58 channel not authorized and Cablevision/Optimum



## mr_pink

I am a few weeks in to Roamio ownership and about at the end of my rope.

Roamio Plus, Cablevision, NDS cablecard.

I can only go about 24 hours (sometimes 48) before I start getting V58 channel not authorized errors on different stations. 

I have replaced the cable card, had the cards repeatedly rehit, unbound and rebound, etc etc.. nothing lasts.

Recently I have found that I don't really even need to mess with the cablecard, if I reboot the device the channels usually come back. 

When it happens, I can actually have the same channel on two different tuners and one tuner will have the program displayed and the other tuner will say channel not authorized.

Cablecard is running the firmware version Tivo said should be the right one.

Anyone else fighting this battle? Solutions???

TIA


----------



## Pablo422NY

I am. Had Tivo for about 3 months now. I was getting it very often. Tried a new cable card, that didn't work. I added a tuning adapter to the system, that seemed to work for about a month. As of right now I'm getting it back again over the past two days.

I have a ROAMIO PRO and a Mini.

Calls to cablevision haven't helped.



mr_pink said:


> I am a few weeks in to Roamio ownership and about at the end of my rope.
> 
> Roamio Plus, Cablevision, NDS cablecard.
> 
> I can only go about 24 hours (sometimes 48) before I start getting V58 channel not authorized errors on different stations.
> 
> I have replaced the cable card, had the cards repeatedly rehit, unbound and rebound, etc etc.. nothing lasts.
> 
> Recently I have found that I don't really even need to mess with the cablecard, if I reboot the device the channels usually come back.
> 
> When it happens, I can actually have the same channel on two different tuners and one tuner will have the program displayed and the other tuner will say channel not authorized.
> 
> Cablecard is running the firmware version Tivo said should be the right one.
> 
> Anyone else fighting this battle? Solutions???
> 
> TIA


----------



## fastermac

Same here. It has been an ongoing problem. Frustrating since it will appear at random times and often after days of no errors.

It really distracts from an otherwise very positive Tivo experience and is the reason I would not recommend Tivo to anyone I know on Cablevision.


----------



## DigitalDawn

What firmware is your cable card running?


----------



## mr_pink

Firmware ver: vguard3.0.7_f.p.0601 Oct 2013 build date - which is the version I have read here is supposed to have no issues - tivo told me this is the version I should be running as well.

Dropping the tivo down to just use 4 tuners doesn't fix it either - there is something else besides tuner 5/6 in play I believe.

Btw this is my second roamio unit (first one failed almost immediately with a bad hard drive) and the issue was the same on both.

Seems from the comments above this is still an ongoing issue and one I wish I had known about before going down this road .. I could always switch to fios but my kids make heavy use of optimumwifi on their wifionly idevices.


----------



## waynomo

A vote for switching to FiOS here. I don't know what optimumwifi is or why it's good.


----------



## mr_pink

waynomo said:


> A vote for switching to FiOS here. I don't know what optimumwifi is or why it's good.


out of the home wifi basically .. on long island where I am there are very few spots where you cant pick up a working signal.

https://www.optimum.net/internet/hotspots/

allows my kids to imessage/facetime/etc. without having a cellular plan.


----------



## doubler11563

Same here... Roamio Plus with a Cablevision NDS card. Have been through many CC's without success. All latest firmware and updates - still having v58 errors and shows randomly not recording.

I've had this issue since Dec'13 and have been working with TiVo (Margret) and Ed (Cablevision). Although both have been very helpful, it's still frustrating that so long after the Roamio launch and they have yet to resolve this issue.

Had to step down to 4 tuners and the issue has not recurred, but that's not an ideal solution... After all - I paid for a working 6-tuner unit and I'm expecting all 6-tuners to work. Very disappointing that both TiVo and Cablevision have been slow to fix.

For what it's worth - the last update I received from Margret on 10/11 was that it's an issue with the NDS firmware. Cablevision is in the process of testing a new firmware version that should resolve our issues. No timing provided.


----------



## washerebefore

No issue @ all - we do have the Gold package - and we hear you - Verizon/PagePlus Pre-paid for our phones but old smart phones can use the optimum wifi and it's free - and almost everywhere - they even have it in customers homes now, when the kids are @ there friends house they connect and have great web access- Would never get Verizon way too many over charges and billing issue's - we do have only one cable box in the home, we use the Live TV app on our laptop for other rooms - good luck -


----------



## pchound

I am also having issues with losing channels. I have gone down to 5 tuners and it still loses channels. I used to reboot the Roamio plus and then I would "reseat" the cable card. Now I find that if I go up or down one channel it will re see the channel and no v58 error any more. lasts about a week. My cable card is "new" with the latest version also. So far I have had 2 Roamios, and 5 cable cards. no improvement. Now I'll try 4 tuners. and use my old series 3 as backup.
Good luck! 
I know the frustration.


----------



## mr_pink

Perhaps Margeret or Ed from cablevision who apparently have helped in the past on this could give a current status as it appears from the replies here that there are still plenty of cablevision/optimum customers who can't use their Roamio's as intended.


----------



## fastermac

I agree. After investing as much money as I have in the Roamio Pro and 3 Minis (and paying my monthly bill to Cablevision) I have the reasonable expectation of error free TV viewing.


----------



## Keith Elkin

Same here.. I'm glad I just saw this thread.. I've had 4 repair visits, swapped cards, unbound/rebound, etc... this is painful and annoying that I can't expect my Tivo's to record season passes because out of nowhere I'll get the V58 Channel Not Authorized message.. How do you get a hold of Margaret and Ed? My last repair visit on 10/25 the tech said "there's nothing we can do" which really ticked me off..


----------



## JThiessen

I've had complete loss of my cable card twice in the last two weeks. Quite frustrating - so far spent well over 3 hours of phone time trying to get a fix from Frontier. First time, tech came out and without coming into the house, did something that fixed it. Happened again Friday night, and after going through the whole reset your box routine again, they are sending out a new card. I dont have my hopes up - but now am sittting without being able to watch the shows we want (without paying 3 bucks each at Amazon or like sources).
Really, cable cards have been an issue for the last ten years with TIVO. THey need to realize that they need to pay the money to Motorola or whomever, and get their hardware/software fixed correctly.


----------



## Lrscpa

I've had TiVo's with cablecards (Cisco) from Cablevision/Optimum for 5+ years. 

I will take a wild guess that your signal level may be low, or issues specific to the NDS cablecards.

Back in the day when CV required Tuning Adapters for many scrambled channels, my signal level wasn't sufficient enough to keep the TA's connected. They would reboot often during recording, thereby breaking the recording into multiple parts/missing minutes.

A CV supplied video amp has corrected my problem for years now. My MoCA setup works flawlessly with it. And I never 'lose' channels.


----------



## fastermac

I doubt this particular problem has anything to do with signal levels. I had no problems with my internet, phone or the old Cablevision set top box before TiVo.There seems to be a bug in the Cablecard firmware causing it to unauthorize select channels at random for a short period time. Eventually the channels become available again.


----------



## mr_pink

Not a signal strength issue - I was 100% and actually even took steps to lower my signal strength at the suggestion of tivo to in the 90s, made no difference. Clearly an issue with NDS firmware and how it handles the 6 tuners in the Roamio.

I am pretty stable right now forcing the Pro to use 4 tuners only but that is a pretty half assed solution.


----------



## fastermac

My daughter was trying to watch 733 Nickelodeon about an hour ago on a Mini when it happened. Many channels were displaying the error. I flipped to 702 CBS which was fine (broadcast channels are never a problem) then to 715 Yes which worked and finally back to 733 and it was working again. I sure hope this gets fixed soon!


----------



## Keith Elkin

It's not signal, my signal is 100% and tested 3 times on 3 separate service calls.. Margret confirmed this is a firmware issue in the cable cards last week to me via Twitter but blew me off regarding my inquiring about the beta people referenced in here for working firmware. I'm not sure who "Ed from Cablevison" is but I'd sure appreciate it if someone could point us in the right direction...


----------



## wpatters1229

Just had this same V58 problem with random channels on one tivo roamio that is only about a month old. Went into our bedroom where we have a week old tivo roamion and those same channels are all there. So I re-booted Power rebooted and they all came back on. We have Comcast and the Roamio is the basic with 4 tuners. This cable card is one we had in our old series 3 machine and has always worked just fine after pairing. Is the Tivo unit on the way out? Should I get a new Cablecard? It kills the TV when this happens. Any ideas on how to prevent?


----------



## fastermac

It has gotten real bad in the last week. Constant v58 errors on all 3 Mini's and sometimes on the Roamio too.


----------



## cmeinck

Glad I'm not alone. I've had three service calls and it's not getting better. It's completely random. Channels will lock-up on Roamio or mini, even if all of the tuners are free. We've also had an issue where a show would partially record, usually cutting off at around the 7 minute mark. I've been with Optimum for barely four months and this has me considering a switch back to Verizon. 

As most of you know, calling does absolutely nothing. Reps have no idea and the only thing that might resolve this is a firmware update.


----------



## cmeinck

Last night, my TiVo failed to record a few programs. It appears as if its recording, but the time is zero minutes and it's nothing but a black screen. This time, it hit some of my wife's programs and she's furious  mostly with me since I suggested we switch to Optimum. Same thing happened an hour later with Sons of Anarchy. These cards simply don't work. Aren't they required by the FCC to provide a working service? We pay a premium for cable and this level of service is unacceptable.


----------



## mr_pink

cmeinck if you drop the roamio down to only use 4 tuners it will likely fix it for the short term - but indeed very frustrating.


----------



## cmeinck

mr_pink said:


> cmeinck if you drop the roamio down to only use 4 tuners it will likely fix it for the short term - but indeed very frustrating.


Thanks, I just made the change. I just got off the phone with a customer service manager, after my issue was escalated this morning. He spoke with 'field service'. They said it's not them, but TiVo. He mentioned that a software update was coming sometime in 2015, from Tivo. I take that as passing the buck. My Roamio worked perfectly with FIOS.

I do appreciate his quick follow-up and honesty. Made my decision to switch back to FIOS that much easier.

Hoping the reduced tuners will prevent the errors, at least until I can make the switch.


----------



## cmeinck

I had made the change to 4 tuners. This morning, with two shows recording, my daughter received a V58 while watching the Disney Channel. I'm out. I thought I would stick with Cablevision for a few years, but I need some level of reliability. Internet speeds were good and I thought the picture was fine. If anyone thinks of switching and finds this thread, set your expectations accordingly. The October, 2013 firmware does not work properly with the TiVo Roamio.


----------



## Keith Elkin

Problem came back again for me... Tivo says its cablevision, cablevision says its TiVo... Now what...


----------



## AdamNJ

are you guys all on NDS cards or cisco/sa? this has been 100% corrected on the cisco/sa cards for about a year as long as you have firmware 1.5.3.1101. All Cisco/sa cards on cablevision were supposed to be automatically upgraded last year. if you don't have it, you have to get it pushed to you or get another card.

NDS cards use totally different firmware and i have no personal experience with them. but i know the OP is using nds and still has issues.


----------



## doubler11563

For those of you on Cablevision/Optimum with NDS cards - sorry to be blunt, but it'll save you all a lot of time and frustration:
Calls to Optimum - USELESS - they'll blame TiVo.
Calls to TiVo - USELESS - they'll blame Optimum.
Service calls from Optimum - UTTERLY USELESS - the techs will blame both - TiVo and Optimum (...go figure).

I dealt with this for 3 months straight when the Roamio first came out, thinking that I can fix it. What do I have to show after about a dozen different cable cards, countless frustrating calls with both Optimum and TiVo, not to mention about a week's worth of visits from the Optimum techs... an advertised 6-tuner Roamio with only 4 working tuners.

It's wrong of both Optimum and TiVo to do this to their customers. Unfortunately there's not much we can do here, but wait for one, or the other, or both to fix the issue.


----------



## cmeinck

AdamNJ said:


> are you guys all on NDS cards or cisco/sa? this has been 100% corrected on the cisco/sa cards for about a year as long as you have firmware 1.5.3.1101. All Cisco/sa cards on cablevision were supposed to be automatically upgraded last year. if you don't have it, you have to get it pushed to you or get another card.
> 
> NDS cards use totally different firmware and i have no personal experience with them. but i know the OP is using nds and still has issues.


I was told they only had NDS cards. I went through two of them. As of tonight, my service continues to crap out. Authorization issues caused a few Real Housewives previews to not record, so needless to say, my wife is not happy. I authored this move to Cablevision, promising it would be the same as Verizon.



> I dealt with this for 3 months straight when the Roamio first came out, thinking that I can fix it.


That's exactly how I felt this week. I figured if the right people were contacted, this would get fixed.



> Calls to Optimum - USELESS - they'll blame TiVo.
> Calls to TiVo - USELESS - they'll blame Optimum.
> Service calls from Optimum - UTTERLY USELESS - the techs will blame both - TiVo and Optimum (...go figure).


You nailed it!:up:


----------



## Keith Elkin

I had the same issue last night, Called cablevision and demanded escalation, I would up speaking to "Sunshine" who is a "cable card specialist" who played ignorance and told me that she has never heard of this problem before ever and implied I'm over reacting, this problem is only happening to me, and a field service call will fix it. I directed her over to this forum and provided Tivo Margret's info since she replied to me publicly on Twitter pointing the finger at Cablevision.

I know I'm going to wind up nowhere, but my next step (which also probably won't get me anywhere) is file a complaint with the FCC. I know they are required to provide cable cards even though if they had the choice they would get rid of them all, even the cable tech told me that.. I'm paying for the Tivo and Cable, not getting what I'm paying for.. so I'm not going to just sit here and take it...

What I do find interesting though... this is the first time this happened... After a call to Cable where they un-bound and re-bound the card, and a reboot of the Tivo, some but not all of the channels came back. I still can't get USA HD for example on my Roamio.. The weird thing is.. It does come up on my Tivo Mini... Which makes me wonder if this is really Cablevion's issue and not Tivo..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cmeinck

Keith Elkin said:


> I had the same issue last night, Called cablevision and demanded escalation, I would up speaking to "Sunshine" who is a "cable card specialist" who played ignorance and told me that she has never heard of this problem before ever and implied I'm over reacting, this problem is only happening to me, and a field service call will fix it. I directed her over to this forum and provided Tivo Margret's info since she replied to me publicly on Twitter pointing the finger at Cablevision.
> 
> I know I'm going to wind up nowhere, but my next step (which also probably won't get me anywhere) is file a complaint with the FCC. I know they are required to provide cable cards even though if they had the choice they would get rid of them all, even the cable tech told me that.. I'm paying for the Tivo and Cable, not getting what I'm paying for.. so I'm not going to just sit here and take it...
> 
> What I do find interesting though... this is the first time this happened... After a call to Cable where they un-bound and re-bound the card, and a reboot of the Tivo, some but not all of the channels came back. I still can't get USA HD for example on my Roamio.. The weird thing is.. It does come up on my Tivo Mini... Which makes me wonder if this is really Cablevion's issue and not Tivo..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


This isn't a TiVo problem. I have the same setup (Roamio and mini). With FIOS, we had zero authorization issues. Since switching to Cablevision, we've had sporadic issues that for some reason have gotten progressively worse.

Their response is "we'll send a tech". It's part of their protocol. Ultimately, they don't care about making these cards work. If they did, a quick Google search would reveal numerous users with the same exact problem.

I'm filing an FCC complaint and have made plans to switch to FIOS.

BTW, I had the same issue last night on my mini. This morning, I went out for bagels and came back to my wife complaining that none of our channels work on the Roamio.

BTW, I tweeted Marget from TiVo and never received a response, which is a bit disappointing. I know she's been known for a bit of outreach here and there.


----------



## Diana Collins

It boggles my mind that anyone that wanted to use TiVos would switch from FiOS to Cablevision. If FiOS is available in your area, it is a far better option than almost any cable operator.


----------



## cmeinck

Diana Collins said:


> It boggles my mind that anyone that wanted to use TiVos would switch from FiOS to Cablevision. If FiOS is available in your area, it is a far better option than almost any cable operator.


In theory, they should both be 'dump pipes'. Channels are virtually the same and as TiVo owners, the only difference _should_ be cost. I switched because my Verizon bill was going to scale up $25 per month. Switching, while incredibly inconvenient and frustrating, allowed me to return to Verizon at a significantly lower monthly cost.

But yes, I do agree, FIOS is a much better overall service than Cablevision.


----------



## AdamNJ

cmeinck said:


> I was told they only had NDS cards.


Certain markets use technology/backbone from scientific Atlanta (which is now owned by Cisco; so those area halved cablecards that either say Cisco or same on them. Other markets use these nds cards and I guess have different backbone hardware. You will only find one brand of cards in each market.

My suggestion is fcc complaints. This isn't tivo's fault. It's not entirely cablevision's fault since they don't make the cards...but they should support it. So if cablevision gets enough complaints they they bother the makers for new firmware (which I believe is also Cisco now), they might get it.


----------



## Diana Collins

cmeinck said:


> In theory, they should both be 'dump pipes'. Channels are virtually the same and as TiVo owners, the only difference _should_ be cost. I switched because my Verizon bill was going to scale up $25 per month. Switching, while incredibly inconvenient and frustrating, allowed me to return to Verizon at a significantly lower monthly cost.
> 
> But yes, I do agree, FIOS is a much better overall service than Cablevision.


Perhaps they should be, but they are not. Because Cablevision has to use part of its QAM bandwidth for broadband service they have less bandwidth available for TV. Verizon puts broadband outside the TV spectrum. As a result, picture quality is better on Verizon than almost any other terrestrial service (DirecTV is about equal, though differences in technology make direct comparisons tricky).

So, IMHO, even without consideration of TiVo or any customer service issues, Verizon is a better service than most, and certainly better than CV.


----------



## cmeinck

I've had to make two separate calls on Saturday and Sunday after receiving more v58 errors. MSG last night and Bravo tonight. Authorizations are temp-fixes at best. 

Filed an FCC complaint. FIOS is coming in the morning. I'll be looking for a Cablevision office ASAP to return their cable card.


----------



## LI-SVT

Does this affect Premiers also or is it only a Roamio/NDS problem?


----------



## Keith Elkin

No FIOS in my area and no plans to bring it here unfortunately. Cablevision has the market cornered...


----------



## doubler11563

LI-SVT said:


> Does this affect Premiers also or is it only a Roamio/NDS problem?


I own both - Roamio Plus and Premiere4. The Roamio v58 issues have been non-stop since the very beginning. I've never experienced it on the Premiere. Weird, because they both use essentially the same NDS cards. I challenged the TiVo geniuses about it... Still waiting for an answer that makes any sense.


----------



## HarperVision

doubler11563 said:


> I own both - Roamio Plus and Premiere4. The Roamio v58 issues have been non-stop since the very beginning. I've never experienced it on the Premiere. Weird, because they both use essentially the same NDS cards. I challenged the TiVo geniuses about it... Still waiting for an answer that makes any sense.


Because the plus has six tuners and the Premiere only has four. It sounds like your NDS card only has the FW to support four tuners, so you get V58's on your Roamio plus when it tries to use more than four of its tuners.


----------



## HarperVision

doubler11563 said:


> Same here... Roamio Plus with a Cablevision NDS card. Have been through many CC's without success. All latest firmware and updates - still having v58 errors and shows randomly not recording. I've had this issue since Dec'13 and have been working with TiVo (Margret) and Ed (Cablevision). Although both have been very helpful, it's still frustrating that so long after the Roamio launch and they have yet to resolve this issue. Had to step down to 4 tuners and the issue has not recurred, but that's not an ideal solution... After all - I paid for a working 6-tuner unit and I'm expecting all 6-tuners to work. Very disappointing that both TiVo and Cablevision have been slow to fix. For what it's worth - the last update I received from Margret on 10/11 was that it's an issue with the NDS firmware. Cablevision is in the process of testing a new firmware version that should resolve our issues. No timing provided.


Seems like the above post by you supports what I just mentioned, and Margret also says in her update to you. Only thing I think you can do is wait for them to update the FW. Sorry you're having these issues. I know it sucks because I had the same issues back when the Roamio first came out. Hang in there lil' buckaroo!!!


----------



## Kungfubarbie

I have a Cisco card from Charter with the 1.5.3.1101 and tivo limited to three tuners and I still have this issue. I'm hoping if I use an Attenuator this will stop.


----------



## jdfs

I have been on cablevision with Roamio ever since it was released. I never had a problem. I have the SA/Cisco cards. So NDS is definitely your problem.


----------



## daytraderjo

They suck, I know. But my patience finally paid off with them....

The problem is likely your signal. It's probably weak, or if not, it is intermittently on and off, like mine used to be. 

1st rule - never call and mention the cable card or tivo. They don't know anything about this, and chances are it is a much larger issue anyway. The cable card and tivo should just work. If it doesn't, it's cuz of their signal strength. So, u need to play the game similar to how I did.... I had no other options. (No Fios) 

So, if u have no other options, make sure to have at least 1 optimum box hooked up as you continue having the issues and troubleshoot. As u have issues, call every single time. tell them it's your stupid samsung box or scientific Atlantis as well as the internet dropping out. 

My internet would drop at random, and boxes would just restart at will. 

I was very persistent with cs, and they finally got sick of my phone calls and endless demands for refunds for lost service and loss of revenue (I work from home). I got in touch with a supervisor and got his direct dial. 

Initially, they said it must be my coax line from the street. So, they replaced my main coax cable line from the street. They began work on this like 3 weeks later (claimed it had to be escalated, authorized, etc). All while I kept calling with issues. Finally they began work on this and they worked on this for a few days as they dug up the lawn. they then replaced everything indoors as well and assured me that there could no longer be any more issues. Well, guess what? 

I still had issues...and I kept on calling my contact and others....I continued to demand service credits due to lost income....... 

Well, the new answer was that this could be a problem with any 1 person in the neighborhood, who may have had an improperly connected cable, loose cable, old cable I n someone's house who can be indirectly connected to the main circuit, which would cause me or everyone to have problems. So, they claimed to have to go into everyone's house and rewire everybody which would take MONTHS.......OBVIOUSLY UNACCEPTABLE

So, I then got some neighbors to call over the next week. Obviously, not all were able to let them dig around their homes, but enough people had some sort of problem I assume, as I'm sure it's the same with the rest of you too. 

Well, after just 2 weeks of them outside on telephone poles daily, things started to seem ok and well, better. 

They then called and told me they replaced every line outside that could possibly interfere with anything and went out of their way to mention how big of a job this was. But I asked about going into individual homes checking for loose cables, and it seemed like that was just a bogus story.

But Finally, I had working optimum boxes, and internet without signal drops. But still, slow as hell boxes....that's just their thing and I guess it's what they wanna be known for.....

Anyway, Since i was confident my signal good after all this crap, I decided it was time to move on from the 1990s cable box technology and purchased a roamio pro with 3 mini's. It's been 3 weeks or so and I have been good with all 6 streams from the m card I picked up for $2 per month. I am using a moca network. 

Basically, when u troubleshoot with optimum, don't mention the tivo or cablecard. 
Talk about the optimum box as being the problem tv, and make sure that u let them know that the service is always the issue, with dropped Internet signals, etc. They can easier troubleshoot when u go thru the optimum box. this way u will be able to get help. 

If u Call and say u have problems with a tivo box, you won't get anywhere cuz they just won't know what to do and u won't get anywhere. 

Good luck.
FYI - I have a Cisco power key "multistream card" (I picked up 2 just in case, but only needed 1)


----------



## cmeinck

On Long Island, I was given no choice but to use a card from NDS. I switched to FIOS on December 1st. After a few hiccups (getting HBO authorized  known issue here that requires a manual activation), the service has been rock solid. I can actually rely on my TiVo to record programs and not once have I had a channel not authorized error. With Cablevision, this had become a common occurrence.

Today, I dropped off all of their equipment and couldn't be happier. 

After countless calls and escalation, I was told that it was "my equipment". Funny how that same equipment is trouble-free since moving to FIOS. Imagine those who are less tech-savvy? Do they end up returning their TiVo? Do they live with the problems? It's a terribly irresponsible way for a company to treat their customers.


----------



## cmeinck

As a follow-up, I received a call from Cablevision in response to my FCC complaint. They assured me that my issue would be researched. Today they followed up with a call-back. I was told that it is a known issue on their end with NDS cards and that software was "being worked on" and wasn't ready for release. The workaround was to "reboot your TiVo" and/or have authorization codes re-sent.

I explained that they were misleading customers, but they didn't seem to care much, saying _"they don't support TiVo."_

It just so happens that I received my final bill today. Upon confirmation that the issue was on their end, I figured that I would ask for a credit. I was told that if I came back to Cablevision, they would be able to do something for me. _Why would I return to a service that doesn't work?_

What an absolutely awful company and a terrible way to do business. Next time around, I'll pay the increases at Verizon.

For those stuck with them, I wish you the best. I sent a tweet @TiVo today, so perhaps they'll get involved.


----------



## Keith Elkin

Let us know how you make out, I'm going to file an FCC complaint myself.., I'm tired of calling and getting nowhere... As of right now they're admitting there is a known issue but that's it... No commitment to fix it


----------



## RickNY

cmeinck said:


> As a follow-up, I received a call from Cablevision in response to my FCC complaint. They assured me that my issue would be researched. Today they followed up with a call-back. I was told that it is a known issue on their end with NDS cards and that software was "being worked on" and wasn't ready for release.


I also resorted to filing an FCC complaint on the issue after having regular correspondence with a high level exec at CV since August when I first switched from my two Premiers to a Roamio Plus/Mini combination. The last contact I had was in October when he informed me that they were close, but not there yet.

The response to my FCC complaint was from a woman at CV executive relations, and she informed me that the firmware update to correct the issue was supposed to be released before the end of this quarter. (Although she referred to it as Cisco firmware -- so I'm not entirely sure she understood the complaint - since the Cisco firmware fix was completed a while ago for those users)

For now, I've restricted the Roamio Plus to 4 tuners. I do not have FIOS available here.


----------



## RickNY

Just got a call from the rep at executive relations handling my FCC complaint, and she informed me that new NDS code was going to begin rolling out within the next 2 hours today.. I'll check when I get home if an update hit the card or not, and if so, I'll revert back to 6-tuners to see if the V58 errors come back..


----------



## RickNY

I received the update this afternoon around 3:00...

FWIW:

OLD: VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0601 Build Date: Oct 23 2013
NEW: VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0701 Build Date: Nov 6 2014

I'll see how it goes..
Rick


----------



## grimmace92

Did you have to replace the card. I contacted cablevision twice to have them send the new firmware but no luck. They suggested replacing the card.


----------



## RickNY

grimmace92 said:


> Did you have to replace the card. I contacted cablevision twice to have them send the new firmware but no luck. They suggested replacing the card.


No, I didn't. It's still not clear to me if they were deploying this systemwide to everyone, or only to a group of customers to test.


----------



## cc0n01

I'm still on the 0601 firmware. It's looks like Cablevision is doing a limited rollout. Please post if the 0701 firmware fixes the V58 errors.


----------



## grimmace92

Can you provide the contact details of who you spoke to?


----------



## angrycvcustomer

It has been a couple of days since the last post. Has anyone had success with the 0701 build of the firmware for the NDS cards?


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I'm glad I came across this thread. I'm a recent Optimum subscriber having come from Fios. I have a Romaio and Mini that I wanted to hook up with Optimum. However, this thread has now made me avoid doing that. However, is the recent firmware working for people? I have no idea if I would get the NDS cablecard or the Cisco cards.


----------



## angrycvcustomer

If you are in Brookhaven they only have the NDS cards and not the Cisco. The version is still 601 not the new 701. I just got off the phone with them since I am trying a new NDS card from them and they do not have a estimated time to when they will deploy the 701 version. If you have FIOS I assume you are not in Crookhaven since FIOS is not available out hear yet. I would suggest staying with FIOS.


----------



## grimmace92

I got a call today that the update is being rolled out to me tonight. I originally did a chat with optimum a few days ago. They were actually very helpful but unable to get me the firmware update. I then received a survey which I filled out explaining the issue with a link to this thread. Then I got the call today telling me they were aware of the issue and that they read this thread and I should receive an update within 24-48 hours. I then received another call in the afternoon stating I'll receive the firmware update tonight. If it fixes things I'll post the name and number of the person I am dealing with. I would suggest doing a chat and getting the survey to fill out. Optimum looks at these and takes them seriously.


----------



## Keith Elkin

Do you have any contact info for someone there? It seems like you have to file a complaint with the FCC to get the update... Every time I mention it to them they pretend they have no idea what I'm talking about... I'll file a complaint if I have to.. but would rather just get it done..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## grimmace92

Yes. If I get the update I will post the number to call. Let me see if it happens first overnight. The last thing I want is for people to bombard the person who has helped me before anything actually happens.


----------



## Wiggum

Rick had posted on the cablevision DSLreports page that his V58 came back with the newest update. Will this ever be fixed ugh


----------



## Keith Elkin

Thanks Grimmace... Out of curiosity, what cablevision system are you on? I just want to confirm if anyone on cablevision of Hauppauge / Brookhaven is getting this firmware update. Last night I called cablevision and was told the cable cards aren't even capable of having their firmware updated and the person I spoke to assured me he would know since he's been a "cable card specialist" for 12 years...


----------



## grimmace92

OK I got the update like they said I would. I also saw RickNY's post over on the DSL forums that the V58 message came back. His popped up while he was watching the channel already. That has never happened to me. It only popped up when I tried changing a channel. Maybe he ran out of tuners and the card isn't smart enough to do anything else? Probably wishful thinking but who knows. Anyway I haven't tested anything yet and won't be able to until tomorrow night so if it doesn't work don't shoot the messenger. Also the person helping me has been nothing but nice and helpful and I've been the same. She is going to know that I posted her contact info here so please be nice as well. She is aware of the issue and this thread. Please don't call her *****ing and moaning that Cablevision stinks. I happen to be happy with the service other then this issue. People are happy to help you when your nice to them. Ok that's my rant. I'm on their Woodbury system. Good luck.

631-393-0644 - Ask for Denise but she said anyone there can help.


----------



## Keith Elkin

grimmace92 said:


> OK I got the update like they said I would. I also saw RickNY's post over on the DSL forums that the V58 message came back. His popped up while he was watching the channel already. That has never happened to me. It only popped up when I tried changing a channel. Maybe he ran out of tuners and the card isn't smart enough to do anything else? Probably wishful thinking but who knows. Anyway I haven't tested anything yet and won't be able to until tomorrow night so if it doesn't work don't shoot the messenger. Also the person helping me has been nothing but nice and helpful and I've been the same. She is going to know that I posted her contact info here so please be nice as well. She is aware of the issue and this thread. Please don't call her *****ing and moaning that Cablevision stinks. I happen to be happy with the service other then this issue. People are happy to help you when your nice to them. Ok that's my rant. I'm on their Woodbury system. Good luck.
> 
> 631-393-0644 - Ask for Denise but she said anyone there can help.


Thanks! I'll be nice... 
-Keith


----------



## obeythelaw2004

How can I check which version of firmware I have?


----------



## medhead

I have 2 cable cards, one for a TiVo HD with 2 tuners, and one for a Roamio Plus with 6 tuners. Both received the 0701 update last night. I'm located in Nassau County. I had not complained to Cablevision or anyone else regarding this issue.. No v58 errors so far today but it usually takes a little time for them to crop up, requiring a reboot. I'll let you know if it's working for me.


----------



## angrycvcustomer

I received the 0701 update either last night or sometime today. I switched back to 6 tuners and we will see what happens. I am on the Brookhaven Cablevision system. I also have 2 TiVo HD boxes and have never had any problems with those. The Roamios have been out since Aug 2013 and I got my in Sept 2013 and have complained to Cablvision more times than I like to remember and after a year and half they finally push out an update. All other cable providers had this problem resolved a long time ago. Also most other systems do not use the NDS cards which from what I have researched have been problem cards from the beginning. Verizon FIOS had a group of engineers working the problem from the beginning and they resolved it immediately. I hope the issue that Rick had posted on the cablevision DSLreports is not the same and it is unrelated.


----------



## Keith Elkin

Thank you for the contact info! I filled out the survey today and also left a message for Denise, she called me back and even was aware of my survey.. She told me she would speak to the people who handle the firmware updates to see if it would help me, and would call me back today or tomorrow. I didn't hear back yet but while I was watching tv tonight the firmware started updating! I'll let everyone know how it works.


----------



## cc0n01

My two NDS cards were updated yesterday to the 0701 firmware as well. Hopefully this will fix the V58 errors finally.


----------



## obeythelaw2004

So is the consensus that the new firmware fixes it. It's been quiet in this thread after people got the new firmware. Any updates people?


----------



## Keith Elkin

obeythelaw2004 said:


> So is the consensus that the new firmware fixes it. It's been quiet in this thread after people got the new firmware. Any updates people?


I think it's too soon to tell since at least in my case the problem only happens every few days... But I can say this... My GF was trying to watch 738 yesterday and was getting the v58 error... After the firmware update I checked all my 700s and had no v58 errors... Whether it will stay that way only time will tell. I'll definitely reply in a few days with an update.

I'm still annoyed at Caleb the "cable card specialist for 12 years" who told me these cards can't have their firmware updated and spoke to me like I'm an idiot with no clue.. I have the pics of my Firmware updating that prove otherwise.


----------



## cc0n01

I agree its too soon to tell if this fixes the V58 errors. I need to go at least a week without any V58 errors before I can state that the new firmware is better.


----------



## medhead

Got one tonight trying to tune the Weather Channel 762. Cleared it by pressing channel up then channel down. Much gentler than rebooting but still present! Grrr.....


----------



## obeythelaw2004

I got the first error message a couple of days ago. I filed a complaint with fcc. I chatted support and sent an email and both said that they don't issue new firmware and should call TiVo. I've only been with Optimum for 6 months but just called fios for an install. I got the triple play new pricing even though I was with fios before getting optimum. 
Since the federal government forces the companies to allow for cablecards you would think they would have fix issues with them faster. 
I'm fortunate that I can get Fios where I live. Good luck to you guys and I will periodically be checking in to see if cable vision finally gets it right. Here's hoping I don't have any issues with fios and my TiVo and cablecard.


----------



## angrycvcustomer

Well I got a V.58 error. It happened at exactly 11:00pm when the show was change over to a new show. I was able to press channel up and down and it cleared. I don't know how this will impact recordings. Way to go Cablevision, make us wait for almost a year and a half for a firmware upgrade that still doesn't work. I so wish I am able to get FIOS in my area. The channel was 726 NATGEO HD.


----------



## grimmace92

Unfortunately V58 is happening still to me although its better then it was. Prior to firmware upgrade I would lose a bunch of channels and have to reboot the Tivo. Now if I change the channel and go back it works. Hopefully they can get this right.


----------



## Wiggum

angrycvcustomer said:


> Well I got a V.58 error. It happened at exactly 11:00pm when the show was change over to a new show. I was able to press channel up and down and it cleared. I don't know how this will impact recordings. Way to go Cablevision, make us wait for almost a year and a half for a firmware upgrade that still doesn't work. I so wish I am able to get FIOS in my area. The channel was 726 NATGEO HD.


It is ridiculous that they cannot fix this issue after a year and a half. We should be getting a credit for each month that they do not fix it. They are clearly not spending a lot of time trying to fix it otherwise it would be done.


----------



## grimmace92

My contact called and said if your still having the V58 issues after the cable card firmware update you should do the following:

Remove Cable card
Power down TiVo
Power up TiVo
Reinsert card

I'll report back after a few days....


----------



## cmeinck

I just received my copy of Cablevision's letter to the FCC regarding my complaint. The letter reads as if the pushed a software update shortly after my complaint and I had decided to cancel. It's more like they shipped it two months later and from the posts I see here, it still doesn't work.

I'm going to write the FCC and clear up a few of their claims. Does anyone have a specific release date for the latest NDS firmware release?


----------



## angrycvcustomer

On 2-2-2015 Monday at 10:15pm I received a V.58 error during the middle of a show that was recording. It was on the same channel as my previous error, channel 726 NATGEO. I had already tried what grimmace92 suggested by taking out the cable card power down TiVo, power up Tivo, reinsert cable card. I still get the V.58.


----------



## RickNY

grimmace92 said:


> My contact called and said if your still having the V58 issues after the cable card firmware update you should do the following:
> 
> Remove Cable card
> Power down TiVo
> Power up TiVo
> Reinsert card
> 
> I'll report back after a few days....


My contact at TiVo had me do the same thing on Thursday 1/30.

Unfortunately I received my 2nd V58 error on Saturday morning. Same resolve though: channel up/down clears it. It manifests itself differently now for me - instead of happening while tuning to a channel, it happens while in the middle of watching something. Video and audio freezes at point of error (If I recall previous version would just show a black screen and the V58 message)

I also received confirmation that the firmware update was rolled out to everyone that is on an NDS system. I'm on Cablevision of Brookhaven. 
Rick


----------



## medhead

Yes, my V58 errors are like that too. They pop up while in the middle of watching something, not when trying to tune a channel. Happened to me again yesterday on 736 ESPN. So frustrating.


----------



## Wiggum

medhead said:


> Yes, my V58 errors are like that too. They pop up while in the middle of watching something, not when trying to tune a channel. Happened to me again yesterday on 736 ESPN. So frustrating.


It is crazy that they are so incompetent that they cannot fix this problem or maybe they are trying to frustrate us into getting there own boxes.


----------



## RickNY

They are really trying to fix the issue. Remember the firmware is written by NDS, not Cablevision. Secondly, the issue is intermittent for everyone -- if anyone here could create the conditions necessary to reproduce the problem, it would have been fixed by now. Finally - remember that Cablevision does not have any access at all related to telemetry for the errors -- and I do hope TiVo is working with them the best they can to provide that information.


----------



## cmeinck

RickNY said:


> They are really trying to fix the issue. Remember the firmware is written by NDS, not Cablevision. Secondly, the issue is intermittent for everyone -- if anyone here could create the conditions necessary to reproduce the problem, it would have been fixed by now. Finally - remember that Cablevision does not have any access at all related to telemetry for the errors -- and I do hope TiVo is working with them the best they can to provide that information.


The TiVo Roamio was released in August, 2013. Back in November of last year, this was a response from a senior customer service rep. Just a few months ago, they were still spewing this nonsense about it being a TiVo issue. If anything, reporting them to the FCC might have spurred activity. I can see if we were discussing this back in November of 2013. That's understandable.


----------



## Keith Elkin

Just thought I'd update everyone.. since my last post stating that I received a firmware update, I have not had the v58 error once. I should state that I did disable two of the tuners previously but I did re-enable them, at least I think I did.. I need to see if there is a way to verify that.. but so far so good it seems.

-A long island brookhaven customer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RickNY

Keith Elkin said:


> I did disable two of the tuners previously but I did re-enable them, at least I think I did.. I need to see if there is a way to verify that.. but so far so good it seems.


Just hit the info button then the down arrow to the red circles while in Live TV. The tuner you're on plus the number of tuners shown in the box will show you (5 in box - 6 tuners active)

Also -- since I received the update, I received the V58 error twice, both while in the middle of LiveTV - and not during a channel change.. The last one was two weeks ago -- and I haven't received any more than what I originally posted. Also, since the last V58 error, my unit received the new Tivo update - so perhaps they incorporated some code in there to help mitigate it.. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## fastermac

I also received the firmware update. No errors on either the Roamio or the Mini's in a few weeks now.


----------



## medhead

Me too. My v58s were also during live TV. Haven't seen one in over a few weeks. A positive sign? I'm not holding my breath, but I hope so!


----------



## mr_pink

Since the firmware update, I too no longer have entire blocks of channels disappearing. I however still do get V58 randomly in the middle of watching a show - and even worse, it happens sometimes while the tivo is recording and of course I don't know until I go to watch it and there is only half. FWIW - Every time this has happened to me was watching or recording a live sporting event. (Islanders specifically - Dolan conspiracy?  )

Not sure which was better - the old firmware which was stable at 4 tuners, or this one...

Saga continues.


----------



## grimmace92

Everything has been much better for me however after the firmware update I did have a few v58 issues and also a bunch of code 04 errors. I chatted with cablevision and they sent a signal to the card and everything has good since. I would give them a call or chat and ask them to pair the card again.


----------



## RickNY

I've come to the conclusion that there are other problems with the Roamio Plus tuner that Tivo refuses to acknowledge that are contributing to this issue.. Prior to the Roamio Plus/Mini combo, I had two Premieres that worked without a hitch on two outlets.. We also have 5 Cablevision set top boxes (both Samsung and SA) that work with no problems in the house. Since the Roamio Plus, we've had a major issue with random macroblocking.. Tivo support says the signal is too hot and to attenuate it -- but we've found that while that will reduce (not eliminate) the macroblocking -- the times that we were attenuated were also when we would experience the CC issues -- leading me to believe the attenuation is too much for the CableCard to function properly.

Thing is -- I have people at Cablevision working with me and communicating with me on the issue on a regular basis.. After bringing my issues to the attention of Tivo Margret -- Tivo reached out to me and said "Cablevision has to lower their signal." -- meanwhile, if I throw a Samsung or SA box on that outlet to get a more accurate indication of signal level than Tivo's useless "100%" approach, the signal levels are all PERFECT -- plus or minus 1.0 dBmV, and SNR of 37-39 -- AND -- I get no macroblocking.


----------



## HarperVision

RickNY said:


> I've come to the conclusion that there are other problems with the Roamio Plus tuner that Tivo refuses to acknowledge that are contributing to this issue.. Prior to the Roamio Plus/Mini combo, I had two Premieres that worked without a hitch on two outlets.. We also have 5 Cablevision set top boxes (both Samsung and SA) that work with no problems in the house. Since the Roamio Plus, we've had a major issue with random macroblocking.. Tivo support says the signal is too hot and to attenuate it -- but we've found that while that will reduce (not eliminate) the macroblocking -- the times that we were attenuated were also when we would experience the CC issues -- leading me to believe the attenuation is too much for the CableCard to function properly. Thing is -- I have people at Cablevision working with me and communicating with me on the issue on a regular basis.. After bringing my issues to the attention of Tivo Margret -- Tivo reached out to me and said "Cablevision has to lower their signal." -- meanwhile, if I throw a Samsung or SA box on that outlet to get a more accurate indication of signal level than Tivo's useless "100%" approach, the signal levels are all PERFECT -- plus or minus 1.0 dBmV, and SNR of 37-39 -- AND -- I get no macroblocking.


The Roamio+/Pro have a built in amp on the RF input to compensate for it's 6 tuners versus most box's 2-4 tuners. This is why it requires attenuation in some instances. I would keep attenuating until you see about 95% SNR.


----------



## myklbear

New to TiVo but had Cable Card in HDHRPrime for several years. On OOL Morris,NJ Digital. After many many many initial setup issues at a time when CV had few in suport that knew CCs, I had no issues, understanding that I only was using three tuners.
Moved NDS card to new TiVo Roamio+ without issues. (Very surprised !) But now I have the oft mentioned periodic V58 failure to load issue, also quickly cleared by CH +/-.
My information and question has to do with current firmware mentioned earlier as 0701. My firmware is NDS s/w version 3.92.17 Oct 07 2014. Are these the same or different?
Additional info is that its H/W Model : 0900. Ver: 0010 9SS Ver: Vguard 3.0.7_F.p.0701. Is this the 0701 referenced? What is the difference between firmwares?
All my tuners are receiving at 100% SNR 40dB.
The nice thing about the HDHR was that I could run logs and see failures.


----------



## myklbear

HarperVision said:


> The Roamio+/Pro have a built in amp on the RF input to compensate for it's 6 tuners versus most box's 2-4 tuners. This is why it requires attenuation in some instances. I would keep attenuating until you see about 95% SNR.


Any suggestion as to a nominal value of attenuation? I have a bunch of pads from MATV work of the past but no calibrated meter now. Will the Roamio 95% be reasonably accurate?


----------



## RickNY

HarperVision said:


> The Roamio+/Pro have a built in amp on the RF input to compensate for it's 6 tuners versus most box's 2-4 tuners. This is why it requires attenuation in some instances. I would keep attenuating until you see about 95% SNR.


Are you sure about that? From my understanding, the Roamio Plus/Pro is utilizing the Broadcom BCM3128, which has just one tuner that captures the entire 1Ghz spectrum and then makes 6 QAM streams available to the Tivo (the chip can create 8 streams)..


----------



## myklbear

@RICKNY It could still follow that the signal is too strong. As said "100%" is worthless.


----------



## RickNY

myklbear said:


> @RICKNY It could still follow that the signal is too strong. As said "100%" is worthless.


Seriously -- at this point, I have -12dB of padding on the line.. This is a line that reads +/- 1 dBmV when hooked up to a cable box on the same outlet.. With -12dBmV of padding, I still end up with macroblocking.. If I go with any more padding, I start to lose signal completely..

"100%" is worthless..I still don't understand why Tivo does that and not reference it properly by dBmV.. Especially when my Premiere would read 85% on most channels on the same outlet and have zero issues with macroblocking or the NDS CableCard..

I would be inclined to think there was more of an issue with the QAM streams that BCM3128 is creating.. Perhaps I have a bad tuner? I wouldn't know at this point -- Tivo kept telling me it was Cablevision's "hot signal" until it was too late to have it swapped under warranty if that was indeed the issue.

I may have bought into Tivo's blame of CV initially if it wasn't for the fact that I have successfully tested two other Premieres, a CV Samsung box, and a CV SC 8300HD box on the same jack, and none of them experience a problem. Its only the Roamio Plus -- that at levels of 0, -3, -6, -9, -10, -12 dB attenuation -- still has issues with macroblocking and at padding higher than that, has issues with either V58 or "This service is blocked" errors.

Not for nothing -- if Tivo is going to have a device that connects to an RF plant, it should be like anything else and use 0dBmV signal as its refrence signal level to utilize.


----------



## myklbear

Wow! 12 dB is gigantic. I no longer have a cable box and when I returned it, I removed a 3 way splitter from cables and have not seen any difference. Just as many/few failures and macroblocks seems as before.


----------



## RickNY

myklbear said:


> Wow! 12 dB is gigantic. I no longer have a cable box and when I returned it, I removed a 3 way splitter from cables and have not seen any difference. Just as many/few failures and macroblocks seems as before.


And your cable box worked just fine, didn't it? And if you're in an area where you have clear QAM, I'm sure the tuner on your TV had no issues as well.


----------



## myklbear

RickNY said:


> And your cable box worked just fine, didn't it? And if you're in an area where you have clear QAM, I'm sure the tuner on your TV had no issues as well.


The cable box and dvr worked fine, the HDHR worked fine and a cheap OTA converter works fine. Same CC in different box. Note Morris digital does not have TA.

The logging on HDHR was a big help solving original problems because i could see stuff gong on/off line.


----------



## HarperVision

myklbear said:


> Any suggestion as to a nominal value of attenuation? I have a bunch of pads from MATV work of the past but no calibrated meter now. Will the Roamio 95% be reasonably accurate?


It's not "accurate", but at least it's a known and not totally pegged and possibly overdriven above their useless 100% maximum.


----------



## cmeinck

After my latest call with Optimum regarding my FTC complaint, the claim they don't support TiVo. Seriously, I'm shocked at how they treat their customers.


----------



## HarperVision

cmeinck said:


> After my latest call with Optimum regarding my FTC complaint, the claim they don't support TiVo. Seriously, I'm shocked at how they treat their customers.


I would be calling fios (if in your area), Directv or dish ASAP!


----------



## timroycny

My TIVO Roamio Plus has been working flawless for 9 months with all 6 tuners. Tonight I get v52 looking for signal for this channel on all HD and normal channels. Comcast swears theres no outage. my internet works fine. They tried repairing the card and i rebooted the box to no avail. The image went out suddely when it first happened making me think it was an outage. Now they want me to swap the cable card or have a tech come out. Im at a loss. I guess I need a tech to come now. My cablecard updated to 1.5.3 1201 and I don't know when. It was working fine on 1.5.3.1001


----------



## Keith Elkin

Keith Elkin said:


> Just thought I'd update everyone.. since my last post stating that I received a firmware update, I have not had the v58 error once. I should state that I did disable two of the tuners previously but I did re-enable them, at least I think I did.. I need to see if there is a way to verify that.. but so far so good it seems.
> 
> -A long island brookhaven customer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Just another update... It's been another month, I haven't had any issues since the firmware update with the exception of one time when I turned on the Tivo mini and had the Channel Not Authorized V58 error. I changed channels and changed back and the error went away.


----------



## RickNY

Received another V58 on Saturday @ 11:24 PM during the Kentucky/Wisconsin game on TBS.. Recovered with channel up/down.

Called Tivo to update the case (as they requested I do, and I have been) that had been opened in December, only to be told that they deleted it because they moved to a new support system. Great!


----------



## dworkia01

I have had the issue since day 1 on my Premiere XL4. I'm 99% certain it is only 1 specific tuner, and it has always been intermittent...totally frustrating, but I've "lived" with it. The way I usually fix the issue is to run a signal test on the channel that froze...which is fine as long as nothing else is recording. The signal strength is always around 90...sometimes 88...but I doubt that is the real issue. I do know I have the latest firmware on my card, and I would like to lock out the bad tuner, but I'm not sure if its possible on the XL4.


----------



## babina

** WE HAVE HAD OUR V58 PROBLEM FIXED **

We purchased a Tivo Roamio a few months ago and picked up a cable card from our local Cablevision.

All worked fine except for certain channels, for example 127 (Disney JR). When we tuned in that channel (or other channels that required different packages), we would have one of the following things happen:

* The channel would display for about 5 seconds then go to an error
* A gray error would appear with a bunch of cable card data like "Host ID"
* A "nice" simple TIVO error would appear (V58)

We called the cable company and I spoke with a regular rep -- they tried resetting our device in some way, it took forever and never solved anything.

I called back again and told the regular rep that I needed someone who knew about this V58 issue and explained that a regular rep already tried something that failed.

They transferred me to a "cable card expert".

The cable card expert asked me if I knew the "Host ID", which it turns out was on the screen already (I am sure there are other ways to get it either through TIVO menus or the cable card itself).

I gave him the Host ID and about 5 minutes later everything started working.

He told me that my "Host ID" had not been added to my account, even though the cable card was registered with my account (as they clearly were charging me, etc).

I did ask him prior to him fixing it if he has had this issue before and was able to fix it -- he said yes he was familiar and sometimes he could fix it. For the times when he could not, he said it was a cable card issue and that they would have to replace it.

So if you are having problems I would ask for a "Cable Card Expert" technician on the phone and give them your "Host ID" off the card.

Hope this helps someone. I was getting very concerned reading the forums that the problem would not be resolved.


----------



## myklbear

I have had minimal via errors but the macroblocks seems to be getting worse. 
I am a bit confused on the software numbers. I find NDS s/w 3.92.17 of Oct7.2014 in Conditional Access. 
I find in Diag. Screen VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0701.
Are these latest updates?
I am running 97-100% @ 39-43dB.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickNY

myklbear said:


> I am a bit confused on the software numbers. I find NDS s/w 3.92.17 of Oct7.2014 in Conditional Access.
> I find in Diag. Screen VGUARD3.0.7_F.p.0701.
> Are these latest updates?


That is the current Cablevision NDS software. You're not alone -- I'm also experiencing macroblocking issues, as I suspect anyone else on CV with an NDS card would. It's a known issue, I've been trying to get CV and TiVo to get their act together to fix the problem. I have cases open via executive relations of both companies, and both admit there are issues on each end - but still waiting for a solution.

One hint -- when your macroblocking is particularly bad, pull up your Tivo's info screen. Press the down arrow to check if multiple tuners are tuned to the same channel. If they are, switch to those tuners and change the channel to something different.

The multiple tuners on one channel will amplify the root macroblocking issue.

Rick


----------



## myklbear

Thanks for good tip and I will keep eye on. But daily I set all six to my top 6 views. 
Have issue on both live and record. Both smaller blocks and full across screen.
Thank you Rick for all your input on these issues.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## myklbear

I would to add that I think I have not had any V58 errors during programs or within or lost part of a recording. I think the few instances were when surfing and coming to a channel previously unveiwed when up/down solved.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickNY

myklbear said:


> I would to add that I think I have not had any V58 errors during programs or within or lost part of a recording. I think the few instances were when surfing and coming to a channel previously unveiwed when up/down solved.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Same here. But the macroblocking is ridiculous. Every 10 seconds or so. CV has reproduced on their equipment, so hopefully a fix is coming eventually.


----------



## myklbear

Fix & CV is an oxymoron. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaquilino16

I had this happen too me tonight, v58 on all channels except the ones it was tune too on a Roamio pro which is a month old. What is going on, I got a old TiVo HD that I have never had a problem with at all. I call Comcast got them to hit the card, did not work so they had me pull card and reboot and all working. So what is going on.


----------



## RickNY

The V58 issue was resolved for a while -- but then started happening again more than ever about 3 months ago. I let my contact at CV know about it, and he said Cisco was close to having it resolved and a new firmware would be pushed out once it had been tested. 

When I get them, a channel up/down clears it -- but that doesn't help when it happens during a recording, in which case it stays until manually cleared and you lose the entire recording. 

Rick


----------



## Railmanm

RickNY said:


> The V58 issue was resolved for a while -- but then started happening again more than ever about 3 months ago. I let my contact at CV know about it, and he said Cisco was close to having it resolved and a new firmware would be pushed out once it had been tested.
> 
> When I get them, a channel up/down clears it -- but that doesn't help when it happens during a recording, in which case it stays until manually cleared and you lose the entire recording.
> 
> Rick


I've also noticed that since Tivos last update this v58 issue has gotten much worse. I am also on Long Island cv and get v58 many times a day now. I've had my TiVo pro and 3 minis about 6 to 8 months now and hardly received any v58 messages until the last 2 months. It seems to be since latest update that gave us logos and quick mode that it's been getting progressively worse. It almost seems to be a TiVo problem not cv. Rick I know you said an update for the card was in the works. Have you heard any more news on that? I'm hopefull that an update to the card could solve the issue because now it's really becoming annoying. Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## RickNY

Railmanm said:


> Have you heard any more news on that? I'm hopefull that an update to the card could solve the issue because now it's really becoming annoying. Thanks for any info you have.


The only info I have is what was relayed to me by CV... Last month supposedly an update was undergoing testing.. When I followed up with my contact at CV, he told me that they are still trying to push on Cisco for a fix. So I have no idea.. From what I could gather, it seemed Cisco was either unable or unwilling to either figure out why the card was failing to decrypt or admit that it was the card's fault at all.


----------



## Railmanm

RickNY said:


> The only info I have is what was relayed to me by CV... Last month supposedly an update was undergoing testing.. When I followed up with my contact at CV, he told me that they are still trying to push on Cisco for a fix. So I have no idea.. From what I could gather, it seemed Cisco was either unable or unwilling to either figure out why the card was failing to decrypt or admit that it was the card's fault at all.


Thanks again for that info. Maybe this is more a TiVo issue than Cisco. As I said mine has gotten much worse since the TiVo update. We can just hope someone will come up with a fix. My wife was very leery to try TiVo ,but once we we did she loved it. Now with this v58 issue getting so bad not so much love.


----------



## RickNY

Railmanm said:


> Thanks again for that info. Maybe this is more a TiVo issue than Cisco.


I don't think it is a Tivo issue at all at this point. This is specific to the NDS cablecards. Same thing with the pixelation.. From what I can gather, both issues seem to center around the card throwing decrypt failures.

Both the V58 errors and the pixelation problems do not occur with the Cisco/Scientific-Atlanta cards, and to the best of my knowledge, they do not occur with Motorola cards either -- both of those cards are in much more widespread use than the NDS cards -- by a very large margin.


----------



## SoyBomb1

Hey Rick,

Nick here from Water Mill, NY. I've been following this thread while dealing with my own nightmare out here. Same issue. I'm an electrical contractor that works with Optimum quite frequently so I know a bunch of the guys in that company. I've had the problem since buying a tivo roamio HD last march. I've tried new Tivo boxes, 3 NDS cards, All connections changed several times, Re - pairing the cards, road crews, neighbors being blocked due to line noise, new plate install, Controllers repaired, voice recording the line, ...etc. You name it and I've done it !!! 1 years worth. TiVo and optimum can't agree on proper signal strength. I've found it makes no difference anyway. I've installed dB attenuators in every combination to get exactly what Tivo requires as well as trying what Optimum requires. The strange thing is that my last Tivo had this same problem all of a sudden and a -10dB pad fixed the problem perfectly. Not so with this one. I must admit that both Optimum and TiVo reps have been great. Very helpful and trying their best. The fact is that they don't know. From what I've heard, TiVo is not that big out here on Long Island, I've asked several of the Techs I'm friends with. This problem really doesn't exist outside our area so I suppose it's not in anyone's best interest to really dig to come up with a solution. I think the problem lies with Tivo's processing inside the box, but you can't contact Tivo engineers so who can really say. I'm waiting for the results of the voice recording on my signal coming in. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RickNY

Heres a good test to reproduce problems if you have both a Roamio and a Mini:

1) Tune an encrypted channel on the Roamio -- I used A&E 
2) If you try to watch the same channel on your Mini, the Tivo will use two tuners to do so
3) V58 errors galore every 5-10 minutes on the Mini

Workaround: Tell the Roamio to instead record the program.. Play the show from My Shows on the Mini instead


----------



## cmeinck

Is this problem still happening on Cablevision. Shocked that's going on years. I had a Cablevision sales rep come to my door last week asking if I wanted to switch from FIOS. Knowing I was a previous customer, he wanted to hear my concerns. 

I have no issues with FIOS, but I'm coming up on my 2 year renewal, which means my rates will go through the roof. I had hoped that Cablevision would have sorted out these issues, at least enough so that I might be able to tolerate their service for a few weeks, while I re-enter "new customer pricing" status for Verizon. If these V58 issues are still around, I'm not sure I can put my wife or myself through the pain of being a Cablevision subscriber.


----------



## mobrien1968

The V58 error is still alive and kicking. Just called in another trouble ticket last week. I have had two service calls to my house, all pretty much usesless. To make matters worse - you have to subscribe to their "service protection plan" for $5/month, or they charge a repair fee (unless the problem is found on their end - bad box, drop, etc.).

I filed a complaint with the FCC a few weeks ago regardig this. All I have received so far is an acknowledgmnt from CV that they received the formal complaint.

I have FIOS in my area. I am tempted to switch, providing I dont have the same issue with them regarding the V58/cablecard probem. I don't want to go thru the hassle of switching services only to have the same problem arise.


----------



## cmaquilino16

The v58 problem is a cable card program by the stupid cable person not being trained on cable card install. I went with this with Comcast it worked great for a week then went out I call there cable card number and the person got it working. Maybe your cable company has a cable card only department to call. I have a TiVo HD that never give me zero problems with cable card, but my new roamio pro I different story but all working good. Good luck.


----------



## Keith Elkin

I haven't had the v58 error since they pushed a firmware update to my card. Getting that done took a miracle.


----------



## mobrien1968

How did you go about getting a firmware update? All CV seems to do is send resets to it, which has not fixed the issue.


----------



## pbug56

I've been advised by someone at Cablevision that there are still problems using 6 tuners with the M cards; that I should disable 2 tuners for now. What is the proper way to do so? All I can find is;

"TiVo does allow you to disable 2 of the Roamio tuners although they hide this setting. If you are willing to live with 4 tuners older CableCards seem to work OK. On the Settings->Chanels->Chanel List page press 88634 for 4 tuners, and 88636 for 6 tuners."

Is this correct?


----------



## NickB123

Am I the only one who can just hit clear on the remote and it brings the channel right back?

I've only had my bolt for 2 months so maybe it's going to get worse?


----------



## computersteve

So sorry to revive a very old thread but I keep getting the V58 error exactly as described.. I'm in Oceanside on Optimum.. I don't think this problem has still been resolved, and its now 2019 lol


----------



## JoeKustra

computersteve said:


> So sorry to revive a very old thread but I keep getting the V58 error exactly as described.. I'm in Oceanside on Optimum.. I don't think this problem has still been resolved, and its now 2019 lol


I think that's different. I can get that error, but not with a program displayed behind it.


----------



## computersteve

JoeKustra said:


> I think that's different. I can get that error, but not with a program displayed behind it.


I'm just showing you that the channel was tuned then it literally lost authorization & changed to V58 it does that randomly.. never happened when I had FiOS. When it does that if I press channel up then back down the channel comes back lol.. Very wonky.


----------



## JoeKustra

computersteve said:


> I'm just showing you that the channel was tuned then it literally lost authorization & changed to V58 it does that randomly.. never happened when I had FiOS. When it does that if I press channel up then back down the channel comes back lol.. Very wonky.


I'm no expert, but I would try a different cable card.


----------



## tpm

I have a 4 tuner Roamio and getting a v58 error. The other TiVos which are Premiers are fine. in Centereach 
If I change the channel and go back the station comes back. Been constantly for the past few days


----------

